
Bing/yahoo/duckduckgo are gaining on Google? - elid1979
my blog&#x27;s organic traffic has 80% google, 12% bing, 5% yahoo, 3% duckduck
======
ajc-sorin
I know most people on this aren't a fan of the subreddit /r/The_Donald, but
there is a tremendous push on that sub for people to use alternatives to major
tech giants.

Google, Facebook, and Amazon (due to the connection with Washington Post) are
vilified, and multiple posts reach the top each week outlining alternatives -
Duckduckgo is a major one, firefox/brave are suggested browsers, and in
general people on that sub talk about completely disconnecting from facebook,
or minimizing use to messenger only.

I can see a pretty sizeable opportunity for platforms to come out that are
truly tolerant of all speech/perspectives. I'm not criticizing, nor expressing
favor towards, any of the services I've mentioned, but it seems like someone
could make a solid earning in a lifestyle company aimed at servicing
individuals who want privacy and uninhibited freedom of speech.

For reference, T_D is in the top 125 of subreddits by subscriber base and
activity. If you exclude default subreddits, they're probably in the top 50
subs. Considering they probably have even more penetration through the amount
of lurkers (like me), I wouldn't be surprised if they drove a sizeable chunk
of users away from Big-Tech.

Edit (for personal reasons): I'm not on T_D because I support Trump. I go
there to get a perspective of people who I don't completely understand, in
order to better understand their needs/fears. Also, their memes are dank.

~~~
nrhk
I'm not sure why everyone is for tolerating the intolerant. To me, that just
leads to a society where little cancerous spots can thrive and even grow.

Then when a catastrophe or a period of unrest hits these little spots of
cancer get the opportunity to grow into the general populace by spreading
their fear, uncertainty and blame first mentalities.

I get the slippery slope of censorship but when a group/ideology processes
itself to be only intolerant and hateful then should we really encourage or
even tolerant its existence?

As an aside, obviously when it comes to bigger groups (religious groups) then
it's harder to generalize that every participant espouses every belief.

~~~
tinalumfoil
> I'm not sure why everyone is for tolerating the intolerant.

If you accept intolerance towards intolerance then why bother caring about
tolerance in the first place. Everyone's just intolerant. The "good" aren't
the people who shout the loudest, they're the people who extend goodwill
towards their enemies.

> Then when a catastrophe or a period of unrest hits these little spots of
> cancer get the opportunity to grow into the general populace by spreading
> their fear, uncertainty and blame first mentalities.

Same thing with fear. If people should fear fear what's the point of caring
about fear in the first place? Everyone's already afraid.

> I get the slippery slope of censorship but when a group/ideology processes
> itself to be only intolerant and hateful then should we really encourage or
> even tolerant its existence?

As for censorship and speech, there is worldwide consensus that humans should
be permitted to speak freely without fear [0]. In, at least the US, I believe
(and sincerely hope) this human right continues to be recognized in the long
term.

> As an aside, obviously when it comes to bigger groups (religious groups)
> then it's harder to generalize that every participant espouses every belief.

Debates are probably better focused on individual arguments than on groups
anyway.

[0] "...the advent of a world in which human beings shall enjoy freedom of
speech and belief and freedom from fear and want has been proclaimed as the
highest aspiration of the common people..." \-
[https://www.un.org/en/universal-declaration-human-
rights/](https://www.un.org/en/universal-declaration-human-rights/)

EDIT: a word

~~~
e59d134d
>> I'm not sure why everyone is for tolerating the intolerant.

> If you accept intolerance towards intolerance then why bother caring about
> tolerance in the first place.

I see a lot of my engineer friends struggling with this. Being logical &
binary, they think as tolerant people, they need to tolerate intolerance. A
lot of their arguments are for defending intolerant people like if bakery
doesn't want to serve gay customers, then so be it. Some even go as far as to
say that if laundromat doesn't want Black customers, then so be it.

I always point out tolerance is more than a simple word or definition; it is a
philosophy and political idea. You tolerate your annoying in-laws; you stand
up against discrimination because you believe in a tolerant society.

The real world is not binary nor logical. You have to fight evil in whatever
way you can. Intolerance is evil. Turning blind-eye to it or hiding behind
logic is essentially accepting intolerance.

~~~
meric
The intolerant aren't enemies to be destroyed; they are the land to be
conquered; it's the ideas that must be destroyed.

The beginning of every hateful ideology begins by seeing itself as the
oppressed and removing its tolerance for perceived oppressors, from nazism, to
communism, and others I shall not name.

------
kpwags
About 2 months ago I switched to DuckDuckGo and have been happy with the
results I get back

~~~
leojg
The problem I have with ddg is that their non english and local searches are
lacking. Those are the only reasons why I stick with google.

Anywats, I used to use ddg for english non location dependant queries for a
while

~~~
hdhzy
Interesting because that was one of benefits of DDG for me. 80% of my time I
do not want local searches because I'm looking for the best IT results and
local often has subpar quality. Google thinks I value local better than
English and prioritizes local over quality English.

Of course when I do want local Google is the best :)

------
gesman
For a fact I was able to pull competitive docs from website with the help of
Duck that Goog won't provide.

Name kinda sucks - i always typing duckgogo and ending up at spammy site. WTF
is duckduckgo?

Can't we do a brandy shortcut or so?

~~~
mollusk
They could rebrand to merely Duck, but duck.com is already registered... to
Google [0].

[0]:
[https://www.whois.com/whois/duck.com](https://www.whois.com/whois/duck.com)

------
s3r3nity
Isn't Yahoo still powered by Bing? Or did they move back to their own engine?

